

We don't sell saddles here - alexpopescu
http://medium.com/p/4c59524d650d

======
alexpopescu
Bragging aside, explaining the whole business from a (potential) customer
experience is what differentiates good from bad companies (_nb_ I was tempted
to write successful vs failing, but then I realized there are some very bad
companies out there)

